# Bonjour!



## Soprano Christie (Jan 5, 2011)

(I'm not actually French, it's just je parle beaucoup de la langue de nos jours!)

Hi, I'm Christie, I'm new here  I'm a 16-year-old soprano and violinist, still at high school. I'm hoping to meet some friendly people here who actually understand my passion for real music! A lot of people I know are only into chart music


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

There are a lot of people around here who share your passion. Welcome.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Welcome Christie. Do you have a favorite composer or violin concerto?


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello, Christie! You'll surely find some people who share your passion for real music 

Hope you'll have fun.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi! 

dj


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Bienvenue!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yay! Another teenager! You're highly welcome here!


----------



## Soprano Christie (Jan 5, 2011)

Olias said:


> Welcome Christie. Do you have a favorite composer or violin concerto?


Haha, don't ask me my favourite composer, I'll be here forever listing them - my all time favourite it Tchaikovsky, but I also really like Delibes, Debussy, Haydn, Beethoven, Fauré, Rachmaninov, Shostakovich, Vivaldi, Mozart, Khachaturian, Dvorak...many! 

As for violin concerti, I can't decide, but I really like Vivaldi's Violin Concerto in A Minor at the moment - but I could be biased because I'm playing it :lol:


----------

